

What's In A Name? Maybe A Lot... - bosch
http://gigaom.com/2011/09/08/whats-in-a-name-maybe-a-lot/

======
Jun8
As was discussed on HN earlier, naming is important but not much that you have
to spend a lot of money on a domain, pg makes this point clear in one of his
early essays. I'd say both companies are doomed in this case, not only the
names are similar but they operate in the same business.

